# reccomendations for nyc gyms



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

hi, just wondering if anyone has a good reccomendation on a health club in nyc that is:

a. cheap
b. has weight machines and freeweights in good condition
c. has treadmills and maybe eliptical machines

that's pretty much all i was looking for, i live in bed-stuy in brooklyn, closer is better of course, but manhattan below 30th st is convienient for me also. thanks!


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheap, good and NYC are usually words that don't go together bro. unless were talking Chinese food, but....
If you want cheap check the city gyms I think that they are only $25 for the year or something like that, I belive that there is one in Williamsburg, and the E. Village among other 
places.

Some of the cheaper chains are Dolphin and Synergy, I always see them advertising cheap rates, or check out a small local gym in your neighborhood, they are usually cheaper then the big boys.



wooden legs said:


> hi, just wondering if anyone has a good reccomendation on a health club in nyc that is:
> 
> a. cheap
> b. has weight machines and freeweights in good condition
> ...


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

yeah, i mean 100$ for a year is cheap in my book, i've been slowly browsing around but would love some reccomendations from actual gym members for reliability. anyone who lives in nyc and likes there sports club, i'd be really appreciative if you gave me a shout! thanks.


----------

